# What Disney song can move you to tears everytime?



## missfigment

Mine is Jessie's song on TS2...When she loved me.

Whats yours?????


----------



## Lisa S.

When You Wish Upon A Star. . .but they're good tears.


----------



## whitney37354

"You'll Be in My Heart" I think it's from Tarzan.  My nephew would sing it when he was little and I always teared up.


----------



## bryon

"When you wish upon a star"    

Words can not express the feeling I get inside and the reasons why.


----------



## TandLMommy28

OK, this may be odd but the Jim Brickman/Josh Gracin version of "When I See an Elephant Fly" makes me bawl my little eyes out. I think because when I hear it, I think of how long I waited for my first trip to Disney and how excited I am that my kids don't have to wait nearly as long as I did and... sob...


----------



## visitingapril09

Oh.........I can't even begin to listen to the soundtrack from Wishes without tearing up! I must look hilarious in the van, with tears down my face, driving down the road......


----------



## punkin712

"Remember the Magic" by Brian McKnight - it's from the 20th anniversary celebration.  It was the last song we played at our reception for our Fairy Tale Wedding


----------



## pixiepirate

Colors of the Wind.  Every time.


----------



## MomofKatie

missfigment said:


> Mine is Jessie's song on TS2...When she loved me.
> 
> Whats yours?????



"When She Loved Me" from TS2 is mine, too.  Every time I hear it, it makes me think of DD growing up and not needing me anymore.  I have listened to the song literally hundreds of times, and I sob each and every time.  

The only other Disney song that comes close is "Baby Mine" from Dumbo.  Images of the mom who can't get close enough to her baby to comfort him- just kills me!


----------



## tatorswife

"baby mine" in Dumbo  so sad


----------



## auntread

I have two. "When She Loved Me" from TS2 like the OP
and "Baby Mine" from Dumbo. I seriously have to LEAVE THE ROOM when watching either of these movies and the scene with those songs come on. I am actually tearing up a little bit right now, because A picture of Dumbo and his mother holding on to each other trunk to trunk through her prison cage just flashed through my head.  I'm such a sentimental slob.


----------



## sharadoc

auntread said:


> I have two. "When She Loved Me" from TS2 like the OP
> and "Baby Mine" from Dumbo. I seriously have to LEAVE THE ROOM when watching either of these movies and the scene with those songs come on. I am actually tearing up a little bit right now, because A picture of Dumbo and his mother holding on to each other trunk to trunk through her prison cage just flashed through my head.  I'm such a sentimental slob.



I'm with you. I can't watch the film in the Animation tour because of the Dumbo scene, which I have successfully avoided in my life. A friend gave us a copy of Dumbo and I warned my daughter to NOT watch it because she and I are SO CLOSE that I told her she would cry. She got to that song, shut it off, ran to me and said she would never watch that movie again.


----------



## ThanksC&J

Definitely "When You Wish Upon a Star".  But there are many others too.


----------



## Pixieflip

"You've Got a Friend in Me," gets me every time.  My DS16 was almost two when we first saw Toy Story at the theater and it has been a love affair with him ever since.  Just brings me back to his Buzz and Woody room that had just been his Mickey nursery...  sigh.


----------



## Tanooki

"You'll be in my heart" from Tarzan, definitely. And my youngest keeps asking for it in the car. Deep breaths mommy


----------



## Tbasko

Mine is "I will go sailing no more" from Toy Story.


----------



## mansionterror

I cannot think of the name of the song but it is from The Fox and the Hound. It is the scene where the lady takes Todd out to the woods to leave him.


----------



## POOHsie

All your choices are great. But for me, my top choice would be _The Little Mermaid_, "Part of Your World." Ariel's dream to have legs and be out of the water.

_I wanna be where the people are, I wanna see, wanna see 'em dancin,' walkin' around on those, Whaddya call 'em? Oh, feet
Flippin' your fins, you don't get too far, Legs are required for jumpin', dancin,' Strollin' along down the, What's that word again? Street
Up where they walk, Up where they run, Up where they stay all day in the sun, Wanderin' free, wish I could be, Part of that world_


----------



## emtmom

"You'll Be in My Heart" 
"When you Wish Upon a Star"
"Candle on the Water" from Pete's Dragon
"Go the Distance" from Hercules
all of Wishes
and last but not least, another nod for "Remember the Magic" by Brian McKnight.


----------



## ThePumpkinQueen

Ditto to "Baby Mine" from Dumbo. That's exactly what I thought of as soon as I read the title of the thread!


----------



## JackNMel

Lots of Disney songs make me cry, including most of the ones mentioned, but the one that gets me the most is Circle of Life from The Lion King. Something about it is so powerful! I am glad I'm not the only crybaby in the bunch!


----------



## burnurcomputer

"You'll be in my heart" and the upbeat ohana song ( I have 4 adopted cousins and friends are fostering to adopt 3 siblings)


----------



## fallen_angel727

This is kind of pathetic but when we went last Feb (2009) I got misty eyed when they played Celebrate You during the Celebrate a Dream Come True Parade. It was a one time thing...not to happen again 

However, I do get kinda misty listening to the Wishes soundtrack also


----------



## DjdBrit

The music when you walk into EPCOT.  I have the WDW parks CD and it gets me everytime in I listen to it in the car


----------



## Fantasmic23

missfigment said:


> Mine is Jessie's song on TS2...When she loved me.
> 
> Whats yours?????



Definitely "When She Loved Me" from TS2.  Total water works each and every time.  

"Baby Mine" from Dumbo is a definite runner-up.  There's also that song from *Alice in Wonderland *(I cannot think of the name) that starts off with, _"I get very good advice, but I very seldom follow it ..."_ that makes me a bit teary-eyed.


----------



## Jonell

Wishes and Circle of Life


----------



## LadyGirl001

DITTO to TS2 Jessie's song and Dumbo's song.  Also TS2 makes me think of TS3 and now I'm really tearing up>


----------



## Pixie Princess

Wishes for sure.  I cry every single time.  I listen to the CD in the car, and I'm sure people seeing my bawl my eyes out while driving down the road must wonder about me.  The two Toy Story songs previously mentioned, Part of Your World, Reflection and Circle of Life (particularly a live performance)all get me going.    

The one that would make you go   is If You Believe from one of the Princess Stories videos.  My DD loved this song, and would have me rewind the video over and over so she could sing it.  She would listen to it on her little mix stick and belt it out from the backseat of the car.  Now whenever I hear it I think of that little voice so happily singing that song, and I just dissolve in to tears.


----------



## Fantasmic23

emtmom said:


> "Candle on the Water" from Pete's Dragon



  I love this song!  Of course, I completely forgot about it until you mentioned it in your post.  Thanks for re-viving my memory.  I have to buy Pete's Dragon on DVD.  My old VHS copy is just that ... Old.  I'm off to hopefully find a video of the song on YouTube.


----------



## Danibelle

POOHsie said:


> All your choices are great. But for me, my top choice would be _The Little Mermaid_, "Part of Your World." Ariel's dream to have legs and be out of the water.
> 
> _I wanna be where the people are, I wanna see, wanna see 'em dancin,' walkin' around on those, Whaddya call 'em? Oh, feet
> Flippin' your fins, you don't get too far, Legs are required for jumpin', dancin,' Strollin' along down the, What's that word again? Street
> Up where they walk, Up where they run, Up where they stay all day in the sun, Wanderin' free, wish I could be, Part of that world_


----------



## jimmalru80

1) "Beauty and the Beast"
2) "Reflection"
3) "You'll Be In My Heart"
4) "Part Of Your World"
5) "Colors Of The Wind"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The part during Wishes with the children singing...


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

missfigment said:


> Mine is Jessie's song on TS2...When she loved me.
> 
> Whats yours?????





whitney37354 said:


> "You'll Be in My Heart" I think it's from Tarzan.  My nephew would sing it when he was little and I always teared up.





punkin712 said:


> "Remember the Magic" by Brian McKnight - it's from the 20th anniversary celebration.  It was the last song we played at our reception for our Fairy Tale Wedding





tatorswife said:


> "baby mine" in Dumbo  so sad



All those make me cry....since I had DD I can't even bring myself to watch Dumbo, we did it once I couldn't stop crying 

Another one that makes me cry is "Go the Distance" from Hercules, it was my 8th grade graduation song lol.

I have a Disney CD and Eeyore's Lullaby (Never Alone), not sure why but its just so sad and I cry when I hear it...I am getting weepy thinking about it.

And "If I Never Knew You" from Pocahontas.


----------



## MickeyNicki

Wishes, it gets me every single time


----------



## Coach81

My father cannot take "When you wish upon a star" without balling like a little boy.. it is hysterical!


----------



## figmentgirl

I am SUCH a baby.  I was watching a clip of the Voices Liberty (in the American Adventure at World Showcase) singing "Golden Dream" and I got all teary-eyed.  Here is the clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXcs3vQGr9o

Honestly it doesn't take much, but I think Jesse's song from Toy Story 2, Wishes and Spectromagic all will guarantee Nigara Falls


----------



## TillyMarigold

"Golden Dream" from American Adventure
"Two Worlds, One Family" from Tarzan
"Best Friends" from The Fox and the Hound
"Candle on the Water" from Pete's Dragon
"Circle of Life"
"Steady as the Beating Drum" from Pocahontas
"God Help the Outcasts" and "Heaven's Light/Hellfire" from Hunchback
"The Age of Not Believing" from Bedknobs and Broomsticks

Okay, I admit it: I cry at songs a lot.


----------



## emtmom

Fantasmic23 said:


> I love this song!  Of course, I completely forgot about it until you mentioned it in your post.  Thanks for re-viving my memory.  I have to buy Pete's Dragon on DVD.  My old VHS copy is just that ... Old.  I'm off to hopefully find a video of the song on YouTube.



Pete's Dragon is available for $13 at Target...just bought it the other day!!


----------



## Ryansdad0727

Go the Distance from Hercules.  We adopted a baby boy last year and almost had to give him back because of some interference with the birthfathers family. I hear that song and think about how much he had to go through being shuffled around and the thought of almost losing him still kills me.  He went through a lot during the first 10 days of life and he is where he belongs.  His first trip to WDW will be in December at 17 months old.  We are so lucky to have him.


----------



## Izzy'sPal

"Baby Mine" - 

My daughter sings this to our beautiful new grand daughter & I tear up listening to her sing it & watching them together.


----------



## Albytaps

Lisa S. said:


> When You Wish Upon A Star. . .but they're good tears.



this


----------



## scubamouse

The opening of the Magic Kingdom 'Seven Lands and More' gets to me every time


----------



## RMulieri

When you wish upon a star, Baby mine, and Big blue world from The Nemo show in AK.But Finding Nemo holds a special place in my heart...I first saw it the day I brought home my daughter from the hospital.


----------



## BLTLDZ

visitingapril09 said:


> Oh.........I can't even begin to listen to the soundtrack from Wishes without tearing up! I must look hilarious in the van, with tears down my face, driving down the road......



SAME HERE!!!  Gets me EVERY time!!


----------



## hsbigboy

Although my wife favors "When You Wish Upon a Star", I'm partial to the "Hello Dolly - Love Song From Wall-E.


----------



## Serenity1207

Baby Mine for me too!!!!! I sang it to my son (first born) the whole time I was pregnant with him and for the first year or so of his life


----------



## 8gr8mouseketeers

After the Parade of Dreams in DLR they play Remember When by Leanne Rhymes. It doesn't make me cry, but it does my 7 year old DD. Whenever it plays on one of our ipod playlists, she will leave the room. It makes her cry everytime. She says it's because that is what was playing when we left DLR for the final time on our last trip and it always makes her think of having to leave.


----------



## Fantasmic23

emtmom said:


> Pete's Dragon is available for $13 at Target...just bought it the other day!!



Thanks so, so much for the heads-up!!!


----------



## Fantasmic23

hsbigboy said:


> Although my wife favors "When You Wish Upon a Star", I'm partial to the "Hello Dolly - Love Song From Wall-E.



"It Only Takes a Moment" ... I love that song!


----------



## bethann1970

For me it's definitely Jessie's TS2 song, the song from the Fox and the Hound and "Beauty and the Beast" when Angela Lansbury sings it.


----------



## mazdabug

For me it`s Wishes. Gets me everytime. In may i was able to take my 10DD for the first time with me to the world. She does not live with me. We watched Wishes together and let me tell you what, I teared up so bad is was pathetic. And im 40mv. Was the best night ever.


----------



## hollylu1016

The song from The Fox and The Hound -- my grandmother got it for my sister and I for Easter when we were 4 and 6 and I still can't watch it to this day 20 years later


----------



## Belle & Ariel

My daughter walked down the aisle to an instrumental version of Tale as Old as Time from Beauty and the Beast.  I googled it and listened now--it is really pretty and here I am crying.  She dated him in high school, all through college, and was engaged ten months.  I still was not prepared for DH to walk her down the aisle.  And yes, she is a beauty but he is not a beast!


----------



## cyb

Part of your World-Little Mermaid
A Whole new World - Aladdin


----------



## WDWprincessloyola

"Baby Mine"

"Candle on the Water"

"Someone's Waiting for You"


----------



## themouseforme

Once Upon A Dream


----------



## Rose DiVerona

"When She Loved Me" will often make me a complete mess. It didn't always do this, though...you see, I listened to it one night just a few days after my dog of 11+ years died, and all I could think about was how I had grown up (I was 5 when I got her, 16 when she died) and stopped paying so much attention to her...

_I stayed the same--but she began to drift away, I was left alone
Still I waited for the day, when she'd say 'I will always love you'_

...which is exactly what I said to her at the vet before we put her down. I felt like I was Emily, and she was Jessie. You can see where the waterworks come from. That was over two years ago, and that song still makes me extremely sad sometimes.

I sometimes cry during "Two Worlds" from Tarzan, when Kala's baby is eaten by the cheetah. I also cry during Wishes, but only when I see it at the parks. 

Honestly, if I'm in the right mood, many Disney songs can make me cry! But that TS2 one is the worst.


----------



## mrsksomeday

All the above songs bring me to tears plus "Married Life" from Up, when the music changes and starts getting sad .


----------



## Jennasis

The better question for me would be which ones DON'T make me cry.  Almost all of them do!


----------



## j&j620

LadyGirl001 said:


> DITTO to TS2 Jessie's song and Dumbo's song.  *Also TS2 makes me think of TS3 and now I'm really tearing up*>



That is _exactly_ what just happened to me!


----------



## MickeyMomOfThree

He Lives In You from The Lion King is a big one for me.

Ever since seeing it in the Broadway Show it was so moving in a way I didn't expect.  I cried like a blubbering baby during it.  Now I hear it and it brings it all back 4 years later.  We will be seeing it again in March.  Can't wait!!!

I just watched it again on Youtube... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KBV_Y16yC4

Oh, and I have to add Wishes, every darn time I lose all my eye makeup.  And the song from UP, can't remember the name, but oh yeah.  Oh geesh, there are so many!!!


----------



## Rylee

When I was pregnant with our 5th child, we learned he would be born with a major birth defect. We researched and learned all we could. We arranged to deliver him in another state, to be near his doctors as he needed surgery within the first few days. After the surgery he would remain in traction for 4 weeks... we could not hold him.

Baby Mine, "played" in my head thousands of times, (as did the poem, Song for a Fifth Child.) DH, a singer, sang to him in the NICU but... he chose a song by YES. 

DS is 9 now and doing great,  and we still hold him as often as he'll let us!


----------



## ilovejsparrow

You'll be in my heart from Tarzan and Can you feel the love tonight from Lion King make me tear up every time!!


----------



## terbethk

"A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes" (Cinderella)
"When You Wish Upon a Star" (pinocchio) 
"You'll Be in My Heart" (tarzan)
"Circle of Life" (Lion King)

I have to admit, I got teary eyed just reading this thread.


----------



## DebbyLof428

"A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes" and "Circle of Life" get the water works going for me.  I often get teary eyed during Wishes when the children sing and the start of Spectromagic.


----------



## AlohaPolynesian

Definitely teary eyed from this thread!

The parents of all of the kids in my graduating class formed a big circle around us as part of the "after graduation celebration" and sang "You'll Be In My Heart". I can't listen to it without bawling!

My mother never let me watch Dumbo as a kid, and I probably never will watch it because it sounds like I would sob.

Wishes sometimes does it, depends what kind of mood I'm in...last time there was a teenage couple fighting behind me and it kind of killed the moment.


----------



## Bullseye

"Little Wonders" by Rob Thomas from the movie "Meet the Robinsons" always get's me a little choked up!


----------



## walkdmc

When you wish upon a star (most emotional when  Jimminy Cricket sings it).


----------



## rndmr2

Baby Mine! Oh wow it gets me every time.

Others: 
Circle of Life (the movie version, esp at the end)
Golden Dream
Wishes, I can't watch those or heatr the music without getting choked up


----------



## phnguyk

fallen_angel727 said:


> This is kind of pathetic but when we went last Feb (2009) I got misty eyed when they played Celebrate You during the Celebrate a Dream Come True Parade. It was a one time thing...not to happen again
> 
> However, I do get kinda misty listening to the Wishes soundtrack also



omg I did too!    I was trying to hide the fact i was from my husband! 

But pretty much everything makes me cry at Disney!  I'm such a sap.  I get so emotional at Disney!


----------



## MomofKatie

Rose DiVerona said:


> "When She Loved Me" will often make me a complete mess. It didn't always do this, though...you see, I listened to it one night just a few days after my dog of 11+ years died, and all I could think about was how I had grown up (I was 5 when I got her, 16 when she died) and stopped paying so much attention to her...
> 
> _I stayed the same--but she began to drift away, I was left alone
> Still I waited for the day, when she'd say 'I will always love you'_
> 
> ...which is exactly what I said to her at the vet before we put her down. I felt like I was Emily, and she was Jessie. You can see where the waterworks come from. That was over two years ago, and that song still makes me extremely sad sometimes.
> 
> I sometimes cry during "Two Worlds" from Tarzan, when Kala's baby is eaten by the cheetah. I also cry during Wishes, but only when I see it at the parks.
> 
> Honestly, if I'm in the right mood, many Disney songs can make me cry! But that TS2 one is the worst.



Just reading your story and the seeing the lyrics made me sob!!  Writing this now with tears streaming down my face...


----------



## AuroraMeansDawn

ThePumpkinQueen said:


> Ditto to "Baby Mine" from Dumbo. That's exactly what I thought of as soon as I read the title of the thread!



Me too....and Bette Midler's version of it is goosebump worthy too.

And Out There from Hunchback puts a lump in my throat too.  It's just so sad and longing.


----------



## kymom99

I love music so some of it can really move me. In church I sometimes cry during songs because I can still here my dad singing. At my step daughter's wedding, my son was the ring bearer. At the reception we danced to "You'll be in my Heart" and it still makes me tear up.

Colors of the Wind gives me chills, if not necessarily tears. Beautiful!


----------



## Pixieflip

You guys are killing me!


----------



## stitchgal

Not every time but sometimes When You Wish Upon a Star, theme from Fantasmic...

Every time: the song from the trolley show. I don't even know it's name: I'm walking right down the middle of Main Street U.S.A....


----------



## scjo68

missfigment said:


> Mine is Jessie's song on TS2...When she loved me.
> 
> Whats yours?????



Me Too!  Thought I was the only one.  I have it on 2 Disney CD's and I have to skip it or I cry too much to drive!


----------



## Nina1

Hands down..."When you wish upon a star."  I get teary just thinking about it.  What a magical song.  It reminds me of Walt Disney, my childhood and everything in life that makes me happy.


----------



## yankeepenny

*


walkdmc said:



			When you wish upon a star (most emotional when  Jimminy Cricket sings it).  

Click to expand...

*

me too on this.


----------



## WeGoDisney04

Thanks alot guys....I'm over here in tears and can't get "Baby Mine" out of my head. It's been years since I've seen Dumbo. That song made me cry even as a little girl


----------



## lilwhiterabbit

WeGoDisney04 said:


> Thanks alot guys....I'm over here in tears and can't get "Baby Mine" out of my head. It's been years since I've seen Dumbo. That song made me cry even as a little girl



Baby Mine always makes me tear up.  My mother used to sing it to me when I was a little girl.  

I also cry at When You Wish Upon A Star and Candle on the Water.  The last one especially reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## yankin

I have been known to cry at WDW...unfortunatly it's not the music...it seems to happen after I have had a meal and the server presents me with the bill!!


----------



## charming23

"Baby Mine" from Dumbo, "When She Loved Me" from TS2 and "A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes" from Cinderella.


----------



## bigAWL

"It's a small world."  Probably because I'm pulling my hair out whenever I hear it.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

Jennasis said:


> The better question for me would be which ones DON'T make me cry.  Almost all of them do!



Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## fizz13

circle of life, the lion king. there is something about those opening bars and that scene that is so beautiful and moving


----------



## RMulieri

Bullseye said:


> "Little Wonders" by Rob Thomas from the movie "Meet the Robinsons" always get's me a little choked up!



I forgot this one, and I agree...I am tearing just thinking about it


----------



## heatherandnick

Pixieflip said:


> "You've Got a Friend in Me," gets me every time.  My DS16 was almost two when we first saw Toy Story at the theater and it has been a love affair with him ever since.  Just brings me back to his Buzz and Woody room that had just been his Mickey nursery...  sigh.



"You've got a friend in me" was the song I danced to with my dad on my wedding day.


----------



## grannyminnie

Only one has mentioned mine....Fantasmic..and I tear up EVERY time I hear it!  I also tear up a lot in Wishes.  Disney happy tears, tho..


----------



## missfigment

OP here...ooh i totally forgot about Baby Mine....thats my lullaby sing to my 3 year old....sang it so much when he was a baby....so much that he wont let me sing it to my 4 month old baby girl lol


----------



## momcloud

Candle on the Water, When You Wish Upon a Star


----------



## TLinden16

I'm going to move this to our Disney music board.


----------



## Rose DiVerona

Bullseye said:


> "Little Wonders" by Rob Thomas from the movie "Meet the Robinsons" always get's me a little choked up!



Oh, yeah, I forgot this one before. But definitely has that effect!

Also remembered "No Way Out" from Brother Bear. Every time I watch that movie and get to _that_ part, I find myself in tears.


----------



## JoShan1719

I had to stop listening to Wishes on my way to work because I'd get there with red eyes. I can only blame allergies so much!

ETA: I forgot Fantasmic! I always cry at the end when Mickey beats the evil queen. DH thinks I'm a nutcase!


----------



## Bella_Tink

I cry like a baby every time I hear Baby Mine. The first time I ever heard was this year at Disneyland during the fireworks show. I couldn't leave the park without buying a cd that had the song. Now I listen to it almost every day and still cry.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Heavens Light from  Hunchback of notre dame, that song is so sad!!! and it can relate to anyone with a broken heart


----------



## hsbigboy

As a graduate of Tulane University, I must admit that the Princess and the Frog holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## coneygoil

"I'll Try" by Jonatha Brooke from _Return to Neverland_. It's such an emotional song. The scenes in the movie that the song accompanies is so sad!


----------



## joha

tatorswife said:


> "baby mine" in Dumbo  so sad



Same here! Also you'll be in my heart from Tarzan


----------



## themermaidgirl

Mostly, the songs that can really pull me to tears are instrumentals!  
And usually by Alan Menken!

"Farewell" in Pocahontas & "The King of Pride Rock" in The Lion King are definitely ones that stand out in my mind right now.


----------



## EmmathePirate

When She Loved Me from Toy Story 2

You'll Be In My Heart from Tarzan

If I Never Knew You from Pocahontas

We Are One from The Lion King 2

One of Us from The Lion King 2

And I second intrumentals, Espically;

This Land from The Lion King

The last minute or so of To Die For from The Lion King

King of Pride Rock from The Lion King

Farewell from Pocahontas

One Day from Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End


----------



## kmk86

The circle of life
Can you feel the love tonight(ESPECIALLY when they sing it in the festival of the lion king at animal kingdom)
Colors of the wind 
WISHES 
A dream is a wish your heart makes


----------



## Queenofspoons

mine is the piece of score that plays when Andy and Bonny play together in TS3, and the little song Jack and Sally sing at the end of The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## MyNameisStitch

Wow, theres alot that will get me every now and then but Candle on the Water from Petes Dragon, No Way Out from Brother Bear and Wishes are the ones that get me every time I listen to them.


----------



## Butterball

"Feed the Birds" from Mary Poppins and "Baby Mine" from Dumbo make me cry.


----------



## lilosurf11

Definitely 'Wishes' ! Everytime I hear it, I can feel the tears coming!


----------



## kristina87

Circle of Life - mostly because its so badass 

any instrumental music in the lion king but especially when simba is talking to mufasa's spirit, i die everytime haha

also - once upon a time in new york city from the beginning of Oliver and Company when he's in the box on the sidewalk, i can barely even watch that part

Robin Hood - Not in Nottingham - the scene is so so sad


----------



## MyNameisStitch

kristina87 said:


> also - once upon a time in new york city from the beginning of Oliver and Company when he's in the box on the sidewalk, i can barely even watch that part


 
OMG, I forgot about that one!  That scene gets me everytime too


----------



## JeansG

"Baby Mine" from Dumbo. 
"When She Loved Me" from Toy Story II. (And I'm not even a fan of TS. XD)
"He Lives In You" from The Lion King.
"You'll Be in My Heart" Tarzan.


----------



## disneygirl1212

I have a few songs that make me tear up....

1. When She loved me from Toy Story 2

2. the instrumental music after Mufasa dies in the Lion King

3. When you wish upon a star

4. I see the light from Tangled

5. God help the Outcasts from the Hunchback of Notre Dame

6. So this is love...Cinderella.

7. baby mine from Dumbo


----------



## MomofKatie

disneygirl1212 said:


> I see the light from Tangled



This is my newest cryin' song- and I haven't even seen the movie yet!


----------



## disneygirl1212

MomofKatie said:


> This is my newest cryin' song- and I haven't even seen the movie yet!



The movie is really cute and good! The part of the movie where the song is sung is visually amazing. Brings me to tears!!!


----------



## LaurenLC

'Baby Mine' from Dumbo.... I always cried, but now that I have a child, I BAWL!


----------



## MademoiselleKel

"Goodbye May Seem Like Forever" from the Fox and the Hound.  

"When She Loved Me" Toy Story 2.

"God Help The Outcasts" Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## Jool-e

"Baby Mine" From Dumbo makes be sob like a little baby every time. Sometimes I just skip that part 

And I'm not sure if this counts, but in Wall-E, when he plays his love song from that movie he likes to watch...totally brings the tears. I have no idea what the name of the song is. I think I read somewhere that it's from Guys and Dolls?? Not sure. 

I'm sure there's more that I can't think of now. I'm not a big crier, most of my friends and family have never seen me cry. But man, Disney films get me every time.


----------



## MomofKatie

Jool-e said:


> And I'm not sure if this counts, but in Wall-E, when he plays his love song from that movie he likes to watch...totally brings the tears. I have no idea what the name of the song is. I think I read somewhere that it's from Guys and Dolls?? Not sure.



Wall-E watches "Hello, Dolly!"  and the love song from that movie is "It Only Takes A Moment".  Very sniffle-inducing, I agree.

**Fun fact- Michael Crawford, of Phantom of the Opera fame, appears in "Hello, Dolly!" as Cornelius Hackl and sings "It Only Takes A Moment".


----------



## Jool-e

MomofKatie said:


> Wall-E watches "Hello, Dolly!"  and the love song from that movie is "It Only Takes A Moment".  Very sniffle-inducing, I agree.
> 
> **Fun fact- Michael Crawford, of Phantom of the Opera fame, appears in "Hello, Dolly!" as Cornelius Hackl and sings "It Only Takes A Moment".



Thanks! I knew it had some form of the word "doll" in the title, haha.


----------



## belledreamer

Another one for 'I See The Light' from 'Tangled'

Saw it in the theater and kept wiping my eyes the entire time.  I must admit, I'm more of a 2D fan, but 3D was the only way to do that scene any justice.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

When You Wish Upon A Star and Feed the Birds are definitely my top two - add in walking or running through the castle listening to When You Wish Upon A Star and it only adds on to the tears!


----------



## Dervis

I'd encourage everyone to go rewatch Brother Bear for the "No Way Out" scene. That has to be this single saddest moment of any animated film I've ever seen, Disney or otherwise.


----------



## MistressMerryweather

Beauty and the Beast
When She Loved Me
Baby Mine


----------



## My2Pixies

"When She Loved Me" from Toy Story, does it every time.


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Baby Mine from Dumbo & Part of your world (the instrumental bit at the beginning of the film)

Someone earlier said 'Feed the birds' - I got a little merry on a night out once and for some unknown reason (and for which I'm now locally famed for) started singing this out loud. That brought tears to many a person eyes


----------



## piratechick

There are many Disney songs that would cause me to shed a tear, "When you wished upon a Star" and "When She Loved Me" being two of them. But what would really get me crying is when I listen to the soundtrack of Wishes. It always takes me back to the last day of being in Disney, whether on vacation or my last day of working there.


----------



## LVSWL

You'll be in my heart


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

Just One Dream from Disneyland's Golden Dreams.  It's just so _inspiring!_  The bridge ("we are the wings/and we can fly into forever") and the line "look to the mountaintop, not the mountain in your way" are the best.  I actually tried to sing it for a singing competition on another Disney site I'm on and I couldn't get through it because I kept choking up ^.^;;

I also bawl at Wishes, even though I haven't gotten to see the show (my family is of the "fireworks are boring, let's go for the short lines" mindset.  Sigh).  It's so pretty!


----------



## kelly914

"Remember the Magic" song by Brian McKnight...


----------



## mike7184

"When You Wish Upon a Star" (pinocchio)
"You'll Be in My Heart" (tarzan)
"Circle of Life" (Lion King)


----------



## Jerseyguy's Wife

When She Loved Me, Baby Mine, Feed the Birds, When You're the Best of Friends, and A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes always make me cry.  This is not, however, to say that I don't tear up over any song in any Disney movie on any given day.  I am such a baby!


----------



## ThBa

There are so many, but at the moment:

"I see the lights" from Tangled

I cried at the cinema and I cry at home....


----------



## DarlingDisneyGirls

mary poppins song ''fead the birds tuffins a day"





    Its like a sad sweat song:


----------



## m-tinkerbelle

For me it's always "when you wish upon a star" though i manage to not to ruin my makeup when i'm at the parks (most of the times) for both the lyrics and the music
Then "Candle on the Water", "Baby Mine", "You'll be in my Heart" for the meaning of the lyrics, not just the music.
Also big orchestral music such as Fantasmic!, Spectromagic, Reflections of Earth and many movie scores are quite moving to me.

Music from the firework shows and disney celebration Wishes, Remember the Magic, Remember When, Believe there's Magic in the Stars also make me shed a tear or two

And for the special memories they evoke also Remember the Magic (the parade version), Just Like We Dreamed it (from DLRP's 15th celebration)

And I'm sure there are many others that bring me to tears 

first prize goes to When You Wish Upon a Star though


----------



## StephaniexMarie

I don't know if this counts, but on the Wishes! soundtrack when the young kids are singing, it just touches my heart


----------



## Dairy

For me its when she loved me, this song makes tears on my eyes.


----------



## Adventureland_Guy

_Feed the Birds _from Mary Poppins.  Especially any instrumental version.  Just beautiful.


----------



## RCaroll

Once upon a dream.


----------



## TheAC29

You'll be in my heart - Phil Collins 
A Dream Is a Wish Your Heart Makes from Cinderella
Can You Feel the Love Tonight from The Lion King
Part of Your World from The Little Mermaid
When You Wish Upon A Star from Pinocchio

I miss these classic Disney songs, but I still hate those remakes they made.


----------



## TheSallytohisJack

"Goodbye May Seem Forever" from The Fox and the Hound. Lots of Disney songs make me tear up...but this one makes me bawl like a baby, everytime.


----------



## Disney999

There's a lot of Disney songs that can move me to tears!

Baby Mine
When You Wish Upon A Star
Once Upon A Dream
A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes


----------



## kolohe_lady

> Goodbye May Seem Forever" from The Fox and the Hound. Lots of Disney songs make me tear up...but this one makes me bawl like a baby, everytime.


Always had to fast forward through that part!

"Reflection" from Mulan can get me if I'm in the right mood.  

I saw "Heaven's Light" and "God Help the Outcasts" from Hunchback and "Someone's Waiting for You" from Rescuers mentioned, and yeah, have to agree with those ones.  Total waterworks.


----------



## Senko

Reflection from Mulan and Part of your world from Little Mermaid although I think what's going on in the films (especially for little mermaid and knowing her fathers reaction when he comes in at the end)  contribute at least partially to that.


----------



## Lehuaann

I See the Light - Tangled
Beauty and the Beast
When You Wish Upon a Star - Pinocchio
Best of Friends - Fox and the Hound


----------



## codie05

When you wish upon a star


----------



## dontcallmeprincess

So Close from Enchanted (the one that Robert and Giselle dance to at the ball) Gets me EVERY single time.


----------



## Sweet Melissa

"Baby Mine" from _Dumbo_.


----------



## mousterpiece

I'll second Baby Mine (well, I'm sure I'm not the second to say it), and also give a mention to When She Loved Me from the second _Toy Story_ movie.


----------



## CyclopsDestroyer

Not really a song, but the score that plays during Wall-e when Eve is looking for a replacement circuit board in the trash compactor room. That scene was amazing, and the score made it perfect, and I loved how Mo and Wall-e were themselves in the scene, while Eve is chaotically trying to fix Wall-e.


----------



## smitch425

Circle of Life gets me EVERY time!


----------



## InNeverlandWithPan

"So Close" from Enchanted... no doubt about it when I hear it, I am moved to tears. I also am very sensitive to the "Farewell" instrumental from the end of Pocahontas. Definitely go no where near that music if I am feeling at all down.


----------



## MidgeD79

Since my dd died  it's been "You'll be in my Heart" from Tarzan....


----------



## meggiebeth

A dream is a wish your heart makes from Cinderella. Beauty and the Beast from Beauty and the Beast also makes me feel emotional.


----------



## elilala

I See The Light from Tangled. It's just so sweet and romantic it brings me to tears every time. Once, I was watchin it on my DVD player while trying to fall asleep, and the next morning, my mom asked, "Were you crying last night?" I awkwardly said no, then walked away


----------



## ryaneden

mine would have to be Goodbye May Seem Forever from fox and the hound it's just so sad 
also i get sad when i listen to Heaven's Light from Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Monch

Omigaud, in the opening sequence of Tarzan, when Kala hears him crying after losing her baby to Sabour.

"Somewhere, something is calling for you..."

Kala's running by that waterfall. Ahhhh, just thinking about it makes my vision go all blurry.


----------



## kristina87

The intro to Oliver and Company, I think it's Once Upon A Time in New York City - when oliver is in the box and no one wants him..oh god. 

also Not in Nottingham from Robin Hood when they're all tied up and starving. jesus.


----------



## mskibbe72

It's a 3-way tie between...

'When You Wish Upon a Star', 'Baby Mine', and 'Feed the Birds (Tuppence a Bag)'.


----------



## eros1

Beauty and the beast- Beauty and the beast this was my favourite Disney Movie and this was my favourite song growing up.


----------



## Poohs100AcreWood

Beauty and the Beast and oddly enough, Circle of Life.  Especially the part when the music picks up again when Rafiki raises Simba in the air.  I lose it every time and I don't know why!


----------



## marehoodlum

dontcallmeprincess said:


> So Close from Enchanted (the one that Robert and Giselle dance to at the ball) Gets me EVERY single time.



This... and from Lady and the Tramp 2, "Always There"...  very sweet


----------



## LeciaWymarc

I love the song of beauty and the beast. When I listen it my eyes are getting wet. That has very romantic lyrics. Also I like to listen When You Wish Upon a Star.


----------



## tcsta

“When You Wish Upon a Star,” "Wishes," and "Spectromagic" do it for me. I always feel a bit ridiculous, but I don't mind.


----------



## DVC Doc

Agree with so many of these!  Another one is "Compass of the Heart" from Sindbad's Storybook Voyage at Tokyo DisneySea.  Always gets me!  Look it up on YouTube if you haven't heard this amazing Alan Menken song!


----------



## OutOfSpace

I'ld have to say "Mulan - Reflection"


----------



## Starclassic

It doesn't bring me to tears every time, but often-- Beauty & The Beast. It's probably also my all-time favorite Disney song. I just love it so much! Such a beautifully done song.


----------



## captinhookedondisney

The Welcome Medley from MK!


----------



## ilovedisneyworld

It just depends on my mood. I can't watch Bolt because I get sad when they trick Bolt into thinking the girl is in danger. I stopped watching there. And at the end of Toy Story 3 I always start crying it reminds me of my brother. I guess there isnt really a specific song that makes me cry but I do get emotional a lot ha ha.


----------



## princess_ariel_85

gitish said:


> really a beautiful song do you know the singer POOHsie



gitish it was Jodi Benson


----------



## dabrosis

Tangled!  Man, when she gets reunited it with her parents, forget about it - queue the waterworks.


----------



## BigDaddyWill

Mine and DWs is "Beauty and the Beast". It was our daughter's favorite movie when she was little. We went to see the 3d version in theatres on what would have been her 20th birthday...my youngest was sitting next to me holding my hand while I was sitting there with a wet face.

Will


----------



## curtithird

I'm not an Emotional person but the prologue music to Beauty and the Beast always does, for nostalgic purposes.  I miss the good old days when I watched that movie all the time.


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

We Go on- From Illuminations!


----------



## AliceLondon

So many, but usually it's reprises or instrumentals that move me the most. I love the music in Beauty and the Beast and The Little Mermaid. Even just the opening scene to The Little Mermaid when you first see the underwater palace makes me well up! And the Part of Your World Reprise is one of the most beautiful things I have ever heard.

As for specific songs, maybe The Circle of Life or Colors of the Wind? Oh, and When You Wish Upon A Star.


----------



## Nyrina4life

"When she loved me" made me cry, I had never heard it before last month. I know, bad Disney fan not watching Toy Story 2 until last month! 

"Wish upon a star" Makes me cry halfway through lol...I have no idea why but it makes me cry.

"You'll be in my heart" makes me cry, not because of the movie but because of a dear friend who I gave the single to when she was going through some very troubling, times.


----------



## AryaForQueen

The song they play in Mulan while shes running away & cutting her hair. I ALWAYS cry during that part!
also when you wish upon a star


----------



## Azrael

The Fox & Hound song. So sad. Brings me to tears every time.


----------



## sunshineNJ

When She Loved Me and You'll Be In My Heart


----------



## Poohbug

Bullseye said:


> "Little Wonders" by Rob Thomas from the movie "Meet the Robinsons" always get's me a little choked up!



I tear up just thinking about this song.


----------



## princess_ariel_85

AliceLondon said:


> So many, but usually it's reprises or instrumentals that move me the most. I love the music in Beauty and the Beast and The Little Mermaid. *Even just the opening scene to The Little Mermaid when you first see the underwater palace makes me well up!* And the Part of Your World Reprise is one of the most beautiful things I have ever heard.
> 
> As for specific songs, maybe The Circle of Life or Colors of the Wind? Oh, and When You Wish Upon A Star.



I agree, the opening scene is beautiful. The music gives me goosebumps


----------



## StewartCollins

Mine is Once upon a December in Anastasia, I love the song and the music. It always makes me feel sad and cry a little.


----------



## diamondpixienc

Gosh, I have so many. But "Baby Mine" -Dumbo. "You'll Be in My Heart" - Tarzan(performed by Phil Collins) "The Colors of the Wind" - Pocahontas. Those will get me everytime.


----------



## EsmeCullen

Someone's Waiting For You from The Rescuers. I love that song.


----------



## buckeev

Wow!...
Pert-near every Disney song ever recorded has the potential to mess me up....such a big baby!

I've bought almost CD that they sell at The World, and have hundreds of them on my phone, IPods, IPads, ITunes...even the Sync USB thingie in my vehicle!..yup...I'm a self professed Disney Phreak.

From Mary Poppins..."Feed the Birds" ALWAYS chokes me up. ....touching story behind the song, and the fact that the "Bird Lady"-Oscar winning actress Jane Darwell-was Walt's pick for the part. It was the last movie she would ever do. Sadly, both her and Walt passed away not too long after Mary Poppins great success....
I'm not gonna cry.


----------



## sheranudeep

"You'll Be in My Heart"  is one of my favorite songs...I almost listen to it daily ...


----------



## safari1

there are some real disney song conniseurs here.
can you help me id this disney song?


dream on.... dream on... forever
be strong...be strong...
believe in your dreams ...
you got be a dreamer forever
never say never 
you got to believe in your dreams



thanks


----------



## lily2124

You'll Be In My Heart but the movie version...at the end when she sings the last past always gets to me!


----------



## katerina

"When you wish upon a Star" for me. It's just magic and it always starts the waterworks for me.


----------



## flyergrad09

It's not so much a specific song (although I do have some of those too), but I ALWAYS cry while listening to the audio of the Hall of Presidents. The part where Morgan Freeman is talking about the times of tragedy and they're talking about the Challenger, the Oklahoma City bombings, and OH MAN the waterworks really get going during the clip of George W. Bush making a speech in NYC after 9/11 (the bit where he's telling them that we can hear them... ugh, I don't think I cried this much when it happened!). My only saving grace is that this part falls right in the middle of the show, so I have a few minutes to compose myself before going out into the sun where people can see that I've been crying! 

I'm crying now just listening to it at home! *shakes fist*


----------



## DisneyLivesInMe

"He lives in you" - The Lion King 2
"You've got a friend in me" - Toy Story
"When you wish upon a star" - Pinocchio


----------



## lubertwillis

"You'll be in my heart" from Tarzan
"Circle of Life" from Lion King


----------



## emma212010

"Can You Feel the Love Tonight" 

Gets me every time!


----------



## Nobtis

I don't really cry during a movie but there was a few close calls watching "Bolt"... I LOVE that movie!!


----------



## singsweetnightingale

So many of them! Colors of the Wind, Out There, Part of Your World, Beauty and the Beast, Baby Mine ... ok I'll stop now!


----------



## Babbletrish

A few nights ago, out of the blue, I woke up with "When You're the Best of Friends" from "The Fox and the Hound" in my head.

That -uh- that was not a fun time trying to get back to sleep.


----------



## piratehookspixiedust

The Circle of Life makes me squawl 

ALso, You'll Be in my Heart and A Whole New World....

When You Wish Upon a Star makes everyone cry.... right???!


----------



## Delphinidae

Okay, I'm blinking back tears just reading this thread!  I am a total emotional, sentimental SAP when it comes to Disney, so I have a pretty long list that I may edit onto this post later when I have more time.  But I just wanted to say that probably my top two songs are the two that have made me cry since I was a child and still get to me:  *Feed the Birds* from Mary Poppins and of course, *Baby Mine* from Dumbo.  

Like several of you have mentioned, Baby Mine has become even more of a tear jerker for me now that I have little ones of my own, and I haven't watched the movie at all since having kids!  What was REALLY lump-in-the-throat inducing for me was a couple of years ago at my daughter's dance recital, one of the other ballet classes did their dance to Baby Mine.  It was a group of 3 year olds.  In precious pink tutus.  With adorable little sparkly buns in their hair.  And for the last bit of the song, they brought out baby dolls and rocked them to the song lyrics.   It was physically painful for me to fight back the waterworks!


----------



## DarlingDisneyGirls

I dont know what its called but theres a song in princess and the frog tears me uo


----------



## DarlingDisneyGirls

I dont know what its called but theres a song in princess and the frog tears me uo


----------



## carebearkidney

Baby Mine in Dumbo
And it's not a "true" song that has words, but when the dogs are "singing" in Lady and the Tramp in the pound - wow!


----------



## DVCPrincess95

Every time I watch any of the fireworks shows or the parades, there are lots of happy tears. But 'Ma Belle Evangeline' from Princess and the Frog gets me every time


----------



## RustManFan

Baby Mine, Beauty and the Beast and American Dream are definitely some of mine.  I am fine with American Dream and then the dialog from the moon landing, JFK and MLK speeches kick in and I am gone!

And God help the Outcasts from THBOND is also one of my triggers...

But the tears always ALWAYS come with Feed the Birds from MP.


----------



## Nathan2100

Only one song of Disney is get tears in my eyes is Baby Mine this really very
sad song and remembered me about the Disney


----------



## MickeyTheBestMouse

Reflection from Mulan


----------



## Jungle mansion

TARZAN

That movie just gets me everytime.


----------



## belliiee

RustManFan said:


> But the tears always ALWAYS come with Feed the Birds from MP.



Same here.. Julie Andrews <3


----------



## kilvi

"You will be in my heart"


----------



## Tami0220

tatorswife said:


> "baby mine" in Dumbo  so sad



Got to be Baby Mine. Glad to see I'm not alone. Made it the ring tone when my daughter calls.


----------



## jenavive

When She Loved Me from Toy Story 2.


----------



## SgtClaymore

Circles of Life  Such a great song!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

We Go On, just after Illuminations. I just love it. I also tear up to Wishes and Remember When.


----------



## debrapagliasotti

missfigment said:


> Mine is Jessie's song on TS2...When she loved me.
> 
> Whats yours?????



Mine too!! Oh my goodness I bawl during that scene!!

And also "Baby Mine" in Dumbo...water works!!


----------



## jordantaylor

Mine is the one in Cinderella when they are dancing and o my gosh it just do romantic


----------



## meggiebeth

jordantaylor said:
			
		

> Mine is the one in Cinderella when they are dancing and o my gosh it just do romantic



I love that song! Isn't it 'So this is love'? I sung it for my grade 3 singing exam.
So graceful and elegant. (At least when Cinderella sings it!) That reminds me that Cinderella is being re-released this autumn. Can't wait.


----------



## EpcotGirl3998

When You Wish Upon A Star when they show something about Walt Disney.

Baby Mine from Dumbo

When Epcot plays tribute music to Tapestry of Nations and extinct Epcot rides.


----------



## MeridaTheBrave

Mine is 'A Dream is a wish your heart makes'. I especially love it when it says: "No matter how your heart is grieving, if you keep on believing, the dream that you wish will come true" It's a song full of hope, so touching.


----------



## ke3d98

"Reflection" from the movie Mulan


----------



## singsweetnightingale

Mine is Out There from The Hunchback of Notre Dame! Every time. I can't help it, a tidal wave of tears just happens!


----------



## Sphinx610

missfigment said:
			
		

> Mine is Jessie's song on TS2...When she loved me.
> 
> Whats yours?????



Mine too! Absolutely every time. Lol Even if I am in another room and it's on I start sniffling. So sad.


----------



## DisneyAllyC

Reflection, Can You Feel the Love Tonight and A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes


----------



## lightmoonstone

"When you wish upon a star"...heard it last year during the fireworks and it was my birthday and it had been such a bad year(except for going to DW, which actually saved the year for me) and I couldnt believe I was there.


----------



## DHK

"Feed the Birds" from Mary Poppins. But since Walt Disney reportedly cried when listening to it, I figure I'm in good company.


----------



## potion2

I definitely love the sound track of Peter Pan! the real movie though not the cartoon, that newer one without Robbin Williams...the all kids cast one, I don't remember the exact title.


----------



## frankieeyre

Baby mine from Dumbo!

It's so bad that I have to skip that bit of the movie also! Haha


----------



## DisneyBelle99

tatorswife said:


> "baby mine" in Dumbo  so sad




So funny that I found this thread, that is the song I was crying to on the way back from the gym! Found my old Michael Crawford sings Disney CD, all tear jerkers really, but that is the one that makes the tear roll down the cheek. 
Second would be When she loved me, also on that CD.  Deb


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

"Some Day My Prince Will Come" - Snow White
"Once Upon a Dream" - Sleeping Beauty


----------



## DisneyAllyC

I forgot Circle of Life. When I saw Lion King in New York in April, I was sobbing during it. I have no idea why, it just came out.


----------



## Lisa71

Circle of Life..even cried at Epcot when I heard it


----------



## Teamdisney306

Disney.com

Baby mine from dumbo.  I tear up just thinking about it.


----------



## lynypixie

No one sings in it, but the first few minutes of UP. Whenever I ear the music, I am in tears. It's such a beautiful love story!

And the love song in Tangled, but not the original version. We have the french one at home, and it's just so sweet, without the cheezy.


----------



## lynypixie

Oh, and the song from the former night parade in WDW. It just gets into your head, and when I ear it, I feel like a little kid.


----------



## disneychic2

I would have to say Baby Mine. I don't think a Mom could watch that part of the movie and hear that song and NOT cry! 

And of course every time I'm standing in the middle of Main Street and Wishes comes on, I cry over When you Wish Upon a Star! Have to!


----------



## ctl

It always reminds me of the fireworks show at MK and makes me think of all the great trips I've shared there with my family.


----------



## Groovy Banana

I would say Hakuna Matata from the Lion king, but it s more tears of hapiness ^^


----------



## xipotec

Hand down "when she loved me" Toy Story 2"


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Beauty and the Beast, but it has to be while watching the movie. Those two combined,


----------



## RalateMoon

The little mermaid the opening credit... Its so MAgical


----------



## coldboxer04

Go The Distance from Hercules, always gets me cause I always feel like one day I will get to find where I belong that this road with constant hurdles uphill will finally end.


----------



## imabelle

Once Upon a Dream. It's just such a magical song!


----------



## Tink1987

lynypixie said:
			
		

> No one sings in it, but the first few minutes of UP. Whenever I ear the music, I am in tears. It's such a beautiful love story!
> 
> And the love song in Tangled, but not the original version. We have the french one at home, and it's just so sweet, without the cheezy.



The Up music definitely. I still think this is by far the best Pixar movie, it's just beautiful. My DB cried in the cinema at the scene where it shows them growing up etc. It's just such a powerful piece of cinema.


----------



## PrincessBri12

I cried the first time I heard 'If I Never Know You' from the 10th Anniversary edition of 'Pocahontas.'


----------



## DisneyDiva8401

Not in Nottingham from Robin Hood.  And I can't believe nobody mentioned the second star to the right from Peter Pan.


----------



## WoodysHat

Same as OP - TS2: When She Loved Me. I've yet to make it through that song without tearing up!


----------



## lovelybelle

Go the Distance! I'm studying to work in concept art for animation, and on my last trip to WDW it started playing right as I walked into Art of Disney. I broke down in tears in the middle of the store because it helps me to believe that my work will someday be hanging in there alongside Lorelay Bove's. 

That and any of the love songs, of course. I'm a hopeless romantic


----------



## Luv0fDisney

I tear up when I hear that song from tangled about the lights. Duet between mandy moore and the guy who voices the guy


----------



## EsmeCullen

"Transformation/Home (reprise)" from the Broadway version of Beauty and the Beast


----------



## anniedream

Toy Story 2 - When she loved me - Jessie

Up - opening montage


----------



## DreamfindingJordan

Mine has to be Can You Feel The Love Tonight


----------



## SpaceMtnFan

A Whole new world.  Gets me thinking about Walt Disney World till I tear up.
Can you feel the Love tonight. A beautiful song
The Circle of Life. Same as my first Answer


----------



## jazzhandsrobit

DEFINITELY "when she loved me". even thinking about it can make me tear up!

"you've got a friend in me" is related so it makes me think of growing up.
all i thought of was how much my family is past the young "andy" days and onto the TS3 Andy days.

"so this is love" makes me teary in a happy way because i just think of how i want this at my wedding someday.  

the soundtrack to "spectromagic" also makes me cry with happiness.


----------



## KelsBleep

The soundtrack to the "Remember..Dreams Come True" Fireworks show...I cry every single time!


----------



## WreckItRalph

'When She Loved Me' TS2 and 'You'll be in my heart' from Tarzan. 'Circle of Life' always gets me when watching the show at the West End


----------



## waltdavinci

"When she loved me" from TS2. Burst into tears...have to hide it though...gotta be a "man" lol . All joking aside, it has to be the most emotional driven song in the Disney arsenal.


----------



## Oswald lover

Baby mine. My mom sung it to me when I was a baby.  it brings good AND bad tears. They just keep flowing,and flowing, and flowing...


----------



## katt789

Another one for "When you wish upon a star" here! Obviously reminds me of wishes!


----------



## CaliBear

"A Whole New World"- best song ever!


----------



## siskaren

Luv0fDisney said:


> I tear up when I hear that song from tangled about the lights. Duet between mandy moore and the guy who voices the guy



That would be Zachary Levi, who starred in Chuck.

Mine would be Aloha Oe from Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## robinb

Baby Mine from Dumbo.  I'm such a sap!


----------



## Jkpark

When she loved me. It was on when I was on hold once for dining reservations and I was crying when she answered.


----------



## 2012DisneyWorldBride

Mine is when you wish upon a star - it's what I walked down the aisle to for our Dec 2012 Disney wedding.  

The instrumental of Beauty and the Beast, and part of your world.


----------



## BelleBriarRose

When You Wish Upon a Star always makes me tear up, but so does The Second Star to the Right for some reason: nostalgia? disappointment that Peter Pan never took me to Neverland?  Who knows.


----------



## bxccah

When You Wish Upon a Star. And the Wishes soundtrack. Circle of Life.


----------



## katy621

2:  When you wish upon a star & A dream is a wish your heart makes.


----------



## 786boxer

Mariah carey and whitney houston from the movie moses. When you believe


----------



## siskaren

786boxer said:


> Mariah carey and whitney houston from the movie moses. When you believe



That song is from The Prince of Egypt, which is a DreamWorks movie, not Disney.


----------



## Echolocation

You'll be in my heart is definitely the most emotional - or the other one from Tarzan; Two worlds?


----------



## lacetea

Baby mine-Dumbo 

When you wish upon a star- Pinocchio

Celebrate a dream come true- Parade music

Almost any Disney music will move me to tears.


----------



## hburke01

I recently watched Lion King 2 and both He lives in You (which I like better than the circle of life opening *I know...oh the horror*) and also the We are One song made me just bawl no clue why. Probably nostalgia. And just watching Tarzan will lead to excessive tears..especially the first 10 minutes


----------



## brockodile88

"Married Life" from Up gets me every time. Michael Giacchino's score in the film is almost another character in the movie. If we're talking a song with Lyrics I'd have to go with "When She Loved Me" from TS2


----------



## elyse493

Second star to the right, gets me every time


----------



## Xiamara

I don't know the title, but the song that plays in the background during Lilo and Stitch 2: Stitch Has a Glitch. Tears start pricking my eyes, and u get a horrible lump in my throat. 

"I don't have to do boo! Forgive my potty mouth."


----------



## dizzwizz

A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes


----------



## dislover415

I dont know why but Part of Your World always has me in tears. 

And I usually tear up at Jessies song in Toy Story 2.


----------



## R5Jedi

Santa Fe from Newsies


----------



## Sparkly

The Circle Of Life always moves me, as well as Baby Mine from Dumbo for some reason.


----------



## allmylife

I love many, many Disney songs but most of them make me jumping for joy, the one that always make me cry is "When she loved me" from Toy Story 2


----------



## Nakkira

r5jedi said:


> santa fe from newsies


me too!


----------



## annie2134

"When you wish upon a star" 
every time.


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

DHK said:


> "Feed the Birds" from Mary Poppins. But since Walt Disney reportedly cried when listening to it, I figure I'm in good company.



Does that to me to. It was Walt's favorite song and he would have the Sherman brothers play it for him each Friday at the office. Also throw in "When You Wish Upon a Star."


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Mickey'sApprentice said:


> Does that to me to. It was Walt's favorite song and he would have the Sherman brothers play it for him each Friday at the office. Also throw in "When You Wish Upon a Star."



OK, dh and I share our disboards account. Me (Mrs. Mickey's Apprentice) boo hoo's everytime I hear Baby Mine from Dumbo. I was the baby of the family and my Mom died when I was 22 and I missed being in my Mom's arms. I saw the Bette Midler version of Baby Mine with Dumbo and his Mom and just lost it.


----------



## tzeitel

MomofKatie said:


> "When She Loved Me" from TS2 is mine, too.  Every time I hear it, it makes me think of DD growing up and not needing me anymore.  I have listened to the song literally hundreds of times, and I sob each and every time.
> 
> The only other Disney song that comes close is "Baby Mine" from Dumbo.  Images of the mom who can't get close enough to her baby to comfort him- just kills me!



Those are mine as well - Baby Mine and When She Loved Me   Although I pretty much cry at every Pixar movie.


----------



## steamboatjosh

The ones that make me tear up are When She Loved Me, You'll Be In My Heart, Part of Your World, and One Jump Ahead Reprise from Aladdin.

But one that can make me bawl my eyes out is Feed the Birds from Mary Poppins.

 I just did the "Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour" at the beginning of this month and the tour guide told us that Walt used to bring his composer fried over to his apartment inside Disneyland. He would tell his friend "Play that song for me.", his friend would play Feed the Birds and Walt would just look out the window at his dream come true and cry. The last time that the composer played the song for him when Walt was close to dying, he asked Walt "That's what it's all been about for you, hasn't it? Human decency." Walt just simply nodded and said yes. 

Then the tour guide played Feed the Birds in our earpieces as we were walking through Disneyland, about to go into Walt's apartment, and I cried just like Walt did.


----------



## wishes0813

"Wishes", "Baby Mine", and the song from Toy Story when Buzz tries to fly. Can't remember the name.


----------



## wishes0813

And "Little Wonders"


----------



## keahgirl8

Definitely "A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes."


----------



## DVCAngela

Belle & Ariel said:


> My daughter walked down the aisle to an instrumental version of Tale as Old as Time from Beauty and the Beast.  I googled it and listened now--it is really pretty and here I am crying.  She dated him in high school, all through college, and was engaged ten months.  I still was not prepared for DH to walk her down the aisle.  And yes, she is a beauty but he is not a beast!



That's adorable! Definitely got goosebumps just imagining her walking down the aisle to that song!!


----------



## Minnie0602

So this is love  I walked down the aisle to that song and every time I hear it now it brings me back to that moment.


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

When She Loved Me and Baby Mine... I, too, get emotional hearing those songs.

A Man Has Dreams from Mary Poppins - It's so hard for me to get through this scene. Mainly Bert's contribution to the song. Also Let's Go Fly a Kite and Feed the Birds get to me as well.

Reflection can catch me off guard and make me cry.

Some of the score from various movies remind me of what is happening in that scene and I will tear up.

Whenever I am standing on Main Street, whatever song is playing during the fireworks will have me crying.

The main title to Pete's Dragon
Someone's Waiting for You
Good Company

and so many more!


----------



## RustManFan

Feed the Birds!  Oh I posted that earlier....still my favorite!  Took my DD to London and she kept forgetting name of St. Paul's Cathedral so she just called it Feed the Birds


----------



## jazzkitten

So Close from Enchanted, especially after the Lion King scene on WoC.


----------



## keahgirl8

jazzkitten said:


> So Close from Enchanted, especially after the Lion King scene on WoC.



I love that part of WoC!


----------



## ddwwelsh

The song that moved me (surprisingly) was "Ma Belle Evangeline" from _The Princess and the Frog_. Even my daughter was surprised when she looked over to see tears streaming down my cheeks.

There are so many wonderful songs...


----------



## Voigan

Beauty and the Beast
Part of your World 
God Help the Outcasts


----------



## knkmom

I See The Light (the Lantern Song) from Tangled.


----------



## pixieprincess72

Part of Your World, Go the Distance, When You Wish Upon A Star, and the entire Wishes soundtrack. I get so emotional!


----------

